# my flagtail !



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

here are some shots when i first got the little guy !!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

and here are some shots from today april 29/10 - has grown a bit [email protected]!


















this on is a good one i think ??


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

They're ALL good ones! Nice fish.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Embersmom said:


> They're ALL good ones! Nice fish.


thanks shelly ! you are to kind ..

things we do when we are bored ..


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

nice flagtail juiceman...!!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

it won't be long till it catchs up to mine,
flagtails are awesome....
nice shots..


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking fish. It always throws me seeing dishes through the tank.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Great FF!!!
I like your JD too!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

`GhostDogg´ said:


> Great FF!!!
> I like your JD too!


thanks 

jd is long gone , gave it away


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

How big is the FT?


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Adz1 said:


> it won't be long till it catchs up to mine,
> flagtails are awesome....
> nice shots..


ya they grow pretty quick [email protected]!



snow said:


> How big is the FT?


i dont know ? as big as my hand ?


----------



## Gone Fishy (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome looking fish Justin!!!!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Gone Fishy said:


> Awesome looking fish Justin!!!!


thanks lance ..

turining into a monster ..


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Just saw this guy & he's getting pretty impressive.
Nice fish Justin.
Cheers!!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

budahrox said:


> Just saw this guy & he's getting pretty impressive.
> Nice fish Justin.
> Cheers!!


thanks buddy , was nice to visit [email protected]! 

just wait til the aro turns into a monster , or some of my cats


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice! Love the spots! Wish it stay that way.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

looking good justin!


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

what region do you find flagtails? Are they considered a cichlid type fish? could they be considered a community fish? I seem to remember a number of years ago a similar looking fish was called a "tiger tail"


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

AWW said:


> looking good justin!


ya thanks man , you gotta see this guy in person [email protected]!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

JUICE said:


> ya thanks man , you gotta see this guy in person [email protected]!


Yeah ill have to come out sometime! I wana take a look at your FRT to


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice!
What's that fish in the first and second pictures lurking under the driftwood? I'm talking about the dark grey one, with orange on the tips of his fins. The second picture made me laugh, because he's looking right at the camera!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

cool fish dude


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

BullDog said:


> Nice!
> What's that fish in the first and second pictures lurking under the driftwood? I'm talking about the dark grey one, with orange on the tips of his fins. The second picture made me laugh, because he's looking right at the camera!


i think you mean the fire eel ? ya they are attention pigs ..lol


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

That must be him. He's got such a neat face!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> cool fish dude


thanks mang [email protected]!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

King-eL said:


> Very nice! Love the spots! Wish it stay that way.


still looks this way ..lol


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey Juice, your Flag looks delicious! =)


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

a few more shots


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Nice pictures. I like the pic with the jumbo loaces . But every picture is good lol.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

nice fish im geting three of them this week


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

big_bubba_B said:


> nice fish im geting three of them this week


thanks they are super sweet fish [email protected]!

oh ya canucks are the best !! just understand that


----------



## chaloupa (Apr 29, 2010)

Gorgeous fish! LOVE the loaches!


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

JUICE said:


> thanks they are super sweet fish [email protected]!
> 
> oh ya canucks are the best !! just understand that


lol ya best at not winning the cup so u just understand that . they will never do and if they do i will dance in a tutoo


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Go leafs go


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

big_bubba_B said:


> lol ya best at not winning the cup so u just understand that . they will never do and if they do i will dance in a tutoo


more like a mu mu !


----------

